# Traction tire repair.



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

I have a Mantua goat 0-6-0 #389002 that has lost it's traction tire. The rubber has just gone and I need to replace it. I ordered an assortment of them but none of them were even close. Anyone know where I can find one or the next best thing to make one out of something? It runs great but as I add cars it starts slowing/slipping on the inclines.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You can try a product called Bullfrog Snot. It is a rubber cement type product that can be used to paint traction tires on wheels, so it really is one size guaranteed to fit.


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> You can try a product called Bullfrog Snot. It is a rubber cement type product that can be used to paint traction tires on wheels, so it really is one size guaranteed to fit.


I have read a little both pro and con about this product. Not sure if I want it on my loco or not. Do you have any personal experience with using it?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

My one experience with Bullfrog Snot was not all that good. Also, it has a very short shelf life, so buy the smallest container you can if you decide to try it.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes, I have used it. It took me a couple of tries to get a nice, smooth bead around the wheel, but once I did, it worked great. John is absolutely right about the shelf life, though. Once opened, it only lasts a couple of months, and you really don't need very much of it. The only negative reviews I've seen are from people who expected it to be a magic bullet and instantly cure everything. Or they get impatient and sloppy and gum up the works with errant blobs of the stuff.

For my money, though, it beats trying to get a traction tire on through the tie rods.


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks, these tie rods have a bolt that holds them to the wheel so they remove easily. I already had it off trying some of the bands I bought that were advertised as traction bands but with no specific model loco listed. Anyway they didn't work so the tie rod is back in place now.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Unfortunately, Mantua used tires that were more O-rings than bands, with drivers grooved accordingly.


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

shaygetz said:


> Unfortunately, Mantua used tires that were more O-rings than bands, with drivers grooved accordingly.


Yes, you are correct about the grove on the traction tire. That is why a band will not work. I can't seem to find anything that fits.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Try dental elastics. One or two would do.

Back to 2009


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

T-Man said:


> Try dental elastics. One or two would do.
> 
> Back to 2009


I think I saw that somewhere in the past. I really didn't think about it really working. Now I got to go find them see. Thanks


----------



## PanelDeland (Oct 3, 2015)

If it's an O ring style, you might try McMaster/Carr or WW Grainger. Usually you need an account but I've always had good luck with the counter guys using an account that was existing and just paying cash for what I needed. They carry a ton of O rings, so finding the right size shouldn't be a problem.

There are also Quad rings which have a square cross section that might work.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

A big no for me on the bullfrog snot. I ordered it and it came in already hard.


----------

